# quarantine shrimp?



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

So my petco has ammano shrimp and i would like to get some but am wary to buy from petco. Will shrimp transfer disease to fish? No other inverts in tank but pest snails.

I've never seen ammanos anywhere locally ever so kinda my only choice.

The ghost shrimp next tank over are almost all dead though. Should i risk it?


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ug ima buy them


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Get em. I always get my Amano there. Actually I get the juvies for less they call them Japanese algae eater shrimpo when they under a certain length and sell em cheaper.
I'm on good terms with their aquatics manager here though. Our petco is lucky and has someone that is knowledgeable and loves fish/plant/inverts.
besides ghosts are always delicate. Amanos not so much.


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

It's cringe worthy but I buy from petsmart all the time. The one near me has amazing stock and staff that are extremely knowledgeable. I have absolutely never had an issue with them. If you ask the right questions and get the right answers...


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

A lot of shrimp (and fish) end up dying due to the stress of shipping and being acclimated to new waters.

Ideally, everyone should have quarantine tanks to make sure that new stock (fish, shrimp, plants, etc) is healthy and not sick prior to transferring to the main tank.

Knock on wood, have had no problem putting fish (loaches) or shrimp (cherry and amano) from stores into tanks here. Granted, the main tank is hardly stocked at all.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I think both box stores are hit or miss depending on the folks they get to work there.The petsmart here has one guy who almost kills the fish transferring them from the net to the bag,he kinda slaps em in roughly.

the petco is better,but they can't help the quality of the fish they get,and that's the only stores we have to choose from.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

@Lonestarbandit Haha yeah I just went back today and they had ammono for 3.99 and Algae eating shrimp for 2.49. I was looking and they looked exactly the same, even size wise.

I was asking the lady and she didn't no much, I said I'll take the smaller ones. They are alclimating as I type. I bought 8 for my 40B.

Here are some pics sorry they suck its hard in the bag. They look like ammono's to me.

My GH is 4 I just tested it, should I raise it or will they be okay? I was trying to raise it slowly over a couple weeks and thought it would be higher but its 4. TDS 189 ppm.

Bump: Just counted 9 actually got 1 for free


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

You would have to ask someone with more experience than I lol.
I let them acclimate for a few hours and call it good.
I seldom lose an Amano they are tough.
Yes the "Japanese algae eating shrimp" are indeed Amano.
Just under a certain length.
Also someone had stated Petco can't help the quality of fish they get umm....
Petco, Petsmart and 9 out of 10 LFS ALL buy from the same main wholesaler. So that statement doesn't hold *ahem* water....
http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=content.home&tropical-fish-wholesale.htm

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

But they can't help how the fish actually arrive from transport. That is something that is never a certainty as all fish are different and all experience stress differently


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

He didn't say that. He stated and I quote "they can't help the quality of fish they get"
Clearly implying Petco fish were of substandard quality.
I am simply correcting that inacurate statement. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Lonestarbandit said:


> He didn't say that. He stated and I quote "they can't help the quality of fish they get"
> Clearly implying Petco fish were of substandard quality.
> I am simply correcting that inacurate statement.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Not ALL their fish are sub standard,but when I see angelfish with short ventral fins,short gill covers,and deformed backs,I call those substandard.Those fish should have been culled when they were small.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

MtAnimals said:


> Not ALL their fish are sub standard,but when I see angelfish with short ventral fins,short gill covers,and deformed backs,I call those substandard.Those fish should have been culled when they were small.


The fact of the matter is they all come from the same wholesaler.
Naturally a few mingers slip through. 
Since all are sourced from the same fish farm LFS, Petco, Petsmart and so on it would be an uphill battle to say any particular "brand" or retailer is substandard or even exceeding basic standards in their stock. Caretaking is another matter.
Much the same as branded gasoline.
Naturally there are exceptions to every rule but generally speaking that was all I was pointing out.:nerd:


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Back to my question . Will 4dgh be okay or should i add more? Tap is hard i use ro


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

latchdan said:


> Back to my question . Will 4dgh be okay or should i add more? Tap is hard i use ro


Stumps me. Hate being stumped.
Well done Dan.  

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Info ive found online says between 2 and 10. 

Couple weeks ago i saw something red on a rock in my 40b. Turned out to be a big rcs. It his rather quick. Today it made another appearance its HUGE over a inch long. It found a burrow under my driftwood. She hid before i could get a pic. The only way she could of gotten in would be hitch hiking on plants i transferred from my shrimp tank. Which is strange because i go over every piece looking for shrimp so must of made it as a baby. I've named her the Red Queen 

For the life of me can't find a single ammano but if the rcs can make it,I'm assuming they can.

Other inhabitants 14 harequin rasboras, 1 male pearl Gourami and a female pearl.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Seems that cherries can get pretty big in a large tank!

Had a sakura red that was getting large but then somehow died. Next was a yellow neo, getting up to the size the red was, transferred her to a smaller tank where she got stuck and died... none have grown as large yet.

The amanos seem to enjoy the plants a lot, or hiding near the top of the tank.


----------

